

Ask HN: Resources for learning IOS programming - nocivus

Good afternoon,<p>I'm a Ruby and JAVA developer and would like to know some (good!) resources to learn IOS programming. I'm aware that Apple provides a bunch of tutorials and guides, but i'm looking for more practical examples, books, etc.<p>Thanks in advance,
Pedro
======
mlwarren
You may want to check out the Quora thread on learning iOS
([http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-to-learn-
iO...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-resources-to-learn-iOS-
development)). When I was starting to learn iOS I saw this thread and picked
up the Big Nerd Ranch book. I read through it and I believe it was very
useful.

Read the reviews, YMMV, but after reading the BNR book I felt comfortable
reading the Apple docs for the rest of the stuff I needed to learn.

------
andymoe
There are hundreds of really good tutorials here:
<http://www.raywenderlich.com>

For an Objective-C book pick up: "Programming Objective-C" (5th edition
already!) [1]

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-
Develo...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-Developers-
Library/dp/032188728X)

------
belthasar
The biggest help for me was The Big Nerd Ranch book for iOS.
[http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321821521)

By the second chapter I felt confident enough to start trying things out on my
own and tutorials made a lot more sense.

------
bennyjoseph
I learned by taking the free Stanford iPhone class. You can find details here:
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/drupal/>

The lectures are on iTunesU and you can even do the assignments to get some
practice.

------
JacksonGariety
I'd start here: <https://teamtreehouse.com/>

It's a paid service, but I've found it's the best way to start learning
programming.

